
Who do you want to be in life? - paulpauper
https://medium.com/@yansh/who-do-you-want-to-be-in-life-ca8ffa3d72e7#.8dk1m9ba3
======
sage76
I know only a handful of people who did exactly what they wanted in terms of
career choices. It's no statistical sample, but they all managed to make a
living at it (except one, who is too young). More importantly, they are HAPPY.

On the other hand, I am surrounded by people who did NOT follow their hearts,
and all they do is bitch and moan all day about how they hate their jobs,
their lives and how everything sucks. They have nothing positive to say about
anything.

If someone were to ask me, I would say ignore the noise, do what you want and
work REALLY hard. I did not do so in my teens and early 20s because I did not
have the clarity and confidence to just go for what I wanted to do (military
aviation). I went into engineering and you can bet your ass I feel empty many
many times, wondering what if.

------
throwaway98573
A cog in the machine. A couch potato. Someone that has accepted his
powerlessness to change the world into a better place and is waiting for the
big leaps that will improve all human lives. His included. E.g. fully
autonomous vehicles, molecular assembly(engines of creation), the cure to
aging, etc. Nothing else will.. no politician no charity no nothing

